# What to use over wood floor of goat house?..no, can't remove it



## feathernfiber (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm getting my first .goats in 2 weeks. Their house is a star plate geodesic dome mounted on a wooden platform that is raised on one side and level with the ground on the other. The platform,  which looked like a deck before I mounted the frame & put on walls, is pressure treated 2 x 8 pine. Its 11 ft diameter. I cant just pu the goats Iin with hay & woodchips because the litter & berries will get stuck in the cracks, build up, & ruin airflow/ drainage underneath. 
My options as I see it ( without removing the floor) are sheet rubber mats (pee goes undernearh the overlap, right?
Stall mat interlocking tiles, which I would cut to fit (the pentagon) or ?  What?  And I will use crushed limestone or sand and soil or both on top of that & clean it out twice a month.  It will house. 2 NDG does. Here's the deck before ...oops, I cannot figure out the photo upload from my.mobile. Just picture a dark brown stained pentangular deck in the middle of a pine & maple woods


----------



## kinder (Dec 11, 2013)

Plastic sheeting,tacked down and covered. Can be lifted up and changed, home depot has it in rolls. Or for a more long term......vinal...


----------



## elevan (Dec 11, 2013)

Rubber mats would work if you used rubber caulk (get at hardware store) to seal the seams.  Otherwise, I'd go with kinder's idea.  I don't know where you're at but if it gets freezing temps then I wouldn't go with sand.  My preference is crushed limestone over soil as it's easier to sweep out after it's compressed.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'd go with horse stall mats and use Liquid Nails to caulk the cracks. On top of the horse stall mats use wood chips. Then I would shovel it out weekly and get inside the goat hut with a leaf blower and blow out what can't be shoveled. Reapply wood chips after each clean out.


----------

